# Das Epos vom dunklen Turm: 5 Dinge, die man bei der nächsten Verfilmung besser machen sollte



## TLaw555 (29. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Das Epos vom dunklen Turm: 5 Dinge, die man bei der nächsten Verfilmung besser machen sollte* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Das Epos vom dunklen Turm: 5 Dinge, die man bei der nächsten Verfilmung besser machen sollte*


----------



## Rochus (30. Dezember 2017)

Der Dunkle Turm ist einer solcher Filme, bei dem die „Macher“ nur die grosse Kohle vor ihren Augen hatten, die man mit der Filmlizenz dieser Romanreihe machen kann. Aber Keiner hat sich dann die Mühe gemacht, sich dem Stoff auch den Büchern und der Fans gerecht anzunehmen, wie es seinerzeit Peter Jackson mit Herr der Ringe gemacht hat. Der Film wird den Büchern in keinster Weise gerecht. Genau so wenig, wie The Fast and the Furious als Nikki Laudas Biopic durchgeht.
Am Besten würde man einfach nochmals von vorne beginnen. Und diesmal (viel) näher an den Romanen und Comic Novels und von Leuten, denen der Stoff wichtig ist, nicht die Kohle.


----------



## GermanRocket7 (30. Dezember 2017)

Ich verstehe nicht, wo das Problem gewesen sein soll, mit dem bereits unterschriebenen Lead Russell Crowe fortzufahren und die drei Filme á 150 Minuten durchzuziehen. Dass TDT eine Franchise darstellt, die locker die Milliardengrenze sprengen könnte, steht wohl außer Frage. Neucastings mit Leuten, die den Originalcharakter aufgrund von Political Correctness komplett verändern, sorgen konsequenterweise regelmäßig für Probleme am Box Office. Siehe Ghost In The Shell.

Daher noch die ergänzende Anmerkung zur halbwegs runden Liste an Vorschlägen für Neuanfänge:
Keine unnötigen Veränderungen der eigentlichen Geschichte oder Charaktere! Roland ist nun einmal weiß, ob es den ganzen SJWs passt oder eben nicht. Wenn ein Charakter in den Romanen regelmäßig mit dem jungen Clint Eastwood der Spaghettiwestern der 60er Jahre verglichen wird, macht es wenig Sinn, ihn zu einem Schwarzen umzuschreiben.

Und bevor wieder irgendein Mensch mit der Nazikeule kommt...meine Frau ist schwarz. Sie sieht es ebenso. In diesem Sinne: frohes Gehate!


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Dezember 2017)

GermanRocket7 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, wo das Problem gewesen sein soll, mit dem bereits unterschriebenen Lead Russell Crowe fortzufahren und die drei Filme á 150 Minuten durchzuziehen. Dass TDT eine Franchise darstellt, die locker die Milliardengrenze sprengen könnte, steht wohl außer Frage. Neucastings mit Leuten, die den Originalcharakter aufgrund von Political Correctness komplett verändern, sorgen konsequenterweise regelmäßig für Probleme am Box Office. Siehe Ghost In The Shell.
> 
> Daher noch die ergänzende Anmerkung zur halbwegs runden Liste an Vorschlägen für Neuanfänge:
> Keine unnötigen Veränderungen der eigentlichen Geschichte oder Charaktere! Roland ist nun einmal weiß, ob es den ganzen SJWs passt oder eben nicht. Wenn ein Charakter in den Romanen regelmäßig mit dem jungen Clint Eastwood der Spaghettiwestern der 60er Jahre verglichen wird, macht es wenig Sinn, ihn zu einem Schwarzen umzuschreiben.
> ...



Verstehe grad nicht, wie du auf Political Correctness kommst. Ghost in the Shell hielt sich ziemlich nahe an der Anime-Vorlage (und ja, ich beide beide Filme gesehen, hintereinander). 

Die Hautfarbe spielt doch für die Figur und die Handlung sowieso eine untergeordnete Rolle. Eigentlich gar keine. Ebenso gut hätte man z.B. auch aus Legolas in Herr der Ringe ne Frau machen können, es hätte an der eigentlichen Story und dem Charakter nichts geändert. Harry Potter hatte in den Filmen auch keine strubbeligen Haare oder grüne Augen. 

Idris Elba ist n ziemlich guter Schauspieler und Matthew McConaughey war in der Rolle des Bösewichts überraschend gut. Das Problem war gar nicht der Cast, sondern schlicht und einfach die extrem starke Vereinfachung der Story auf eine simple Rachestory. Auch wenn ich den Film durchaus unterhaltsam fand. Die beiden genannten Schauspieler hätten der Vorlage, trotz (optischer) Unterschiede durchaus gerecht werden können, aber auch sicher noch eine Prise Selbstständigkeit hinzu fügen können.


----------



## bundesgerd (30. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin der Meinung, daß der dunkle Turm bei Netflix besser aufgehoben wäre.
Als Serie, wohlgemerkt.


----------



## Exar-K (30. Dezember 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die Hautfarbe spielt doch für die Figur und die Handlung sowieso eine untergeordnete Rolle. Eigentlich gar keine.


Du hast den Zyklus nicht gelesen, oder?


----------



## Wynn (30. Dezember 2017)

Meine Beiträge zu dem Thema dieses Jahr  wo auch das ende von dem dunklenturm im spoiler steht und erklärt warum er im film schwarz sein kann 



Wynn schrieb:


> Die ersten drei Bücher sind sozusagen der Prolog
> 
> Die Bücherreihe selbst hat ohne Biographie der dunkle Turm sein lebenswerk um die 13000 Seiten.
> 
> Der Film selbst ist halt ein Spin off das in einer alternativen Welt spielt und sich auf Transformers Action beschränkt und nur die Grundstory hat.





Wynn schrieb:


> Stephen King hat einen sehr eigenwilligen Schreibstil - deshalb sind viele seine Bücher in der Verfilmung gefloppt.
> 
> Auch wurde oft diskutiert ob er Drogen nahm beim schreiben mancher Bücher er weckt bei manchen Leuten UR Ängste in der Psyche mit seinen Stories.
> Nicht ohne Grund wird empholen das bestimmte King Romane erst ab 16 empholen werden.  Auch ändert sich sein Schreibstil und er bezieht sich auf andere Werke.
> ...





Wynn schrieb:


> Spoiler zu den Büchern falls wer wissen will wie die das Buch endet und wie es zum Film passt.
> 
> Gefunden im Inet
> 
> ...





Wynn schrieb:


> Wie bei FantasticFour (2005) waren sie gezwungen einen Film zu machen weil die Lizenz sonst zurückgegangen wär.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Dezember 2017)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Du hast den Zyklus nicht gelesen, oder?


Nicht ganz jedenfalls. Ändert aber nichts an meiner Aussage.


----------



## PsychoSkull-87 (30. Dezember 2017)

Also wenn man es genau nimmt hätten die mit diesem Film machen können, was sie wollen. Ich fand es ziemlich clever gelöst, denn Roland hatte das Horn des Eld im Rucksack. Folglich ist es eine komplett neue Reise und muss nicht mehr wie im Buch verlaufen. Wer sagt denn das sich Geschichte immer wiederholen muss?


----------

